# Margaret Beavan School - Jan 18



## UrbandonedTeam (Jan 16, 2018)

It was the beginning of the year and we were ready to undertake the line up of explores we had set ourselves to complete in 2018. The first site was only recently added to the list as it only recently became heard of but once seeing a few pictures of it, we knew it was perfect for what we wanted to capture.

The Margaret Beavan School







After catching the train to Liverpool in the morning, we arrived at the site around 1pm. It sucks that someone had to mark their territory right on this sign.






Firstly, we walked around the oldest building, which was originally a villa built in 1884. The building is of a red brick terracotta style. We had no way of accessing it as we'd heard it was alarmed and sealed tight which it seemed to be.






After it had been disused, it hosted the filming of season 3 of the BBC TV show, Young Dracula. During our explore, we found many remnants of the filming of this show, like the script and wrap party invitations. If someone manages to get into the main building, that is where they filmed a lot of the show so I can only imagine what it was like being inside.

The building became a school later and the additional buildings we gained access to seemed much more modern. Upon entering the site, we were inside the DT Classroom, complete with multiple sanding tables, a press machines and safety instructions on the walls.





















The corridor outside us was very dark as most of the classroom doors were shut, but nevertheless we ventured through it, excited with what else we would find.











In total, the school had about 10 classrooms more or less, some being in the shed like buildings we sadly couldn't access on our trip. We made it into a staff room, science room, changing room, make-up/textiles and a gym! In addition, one of the rooms we entered seemed to have been converted into temporary dressing rooms for the TV show, with some props left behind.









































The school taught children with special needs for a long time. I don't have any exact dates because there isn't much history on this place. The main bit is that it was erected by Margaret Beavan, who was the mayor of Liverpool and a famous politician for the work she did for the poor. 

The school closed twelve years ago and seems to have begun getting stripped as we found out towards the end of the explore, with the modern walls being replaces by brick.






This building reminded me of my school hall, in it's shape and design so that's what I'm guessing this is.






After finishing our explore, we exited via the way we had come in. The building is going for sale currently and there is planning permission to remove the trees blocking the building from view as it is overgrown. The people around it obviously care about it and don't want to see it knocked down. So it sucks that it's in the state it's in.

Eventually, this place will be vandalised so I recommend going soon if you want to, it's in prime conditions, and there is a lot you can learn through the paperwork inside.

Be sure to check out the video for a more in depth explore, if that's what you're interested in. This is the pilot episode for my new series, Mistaken Dilapidation so feedback is very much appreciated. The video featured a cinematic documentary of the school.



Thanks for watching


----------



## vonchappell (Jan 16, 2018)

Such a shame that someone will find this place and cause great damage, Maybe seeing it sold is a good thing as its Grade 2 listed so upgrading will be limited.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice photos. Your last photo looks like the oldest part of the school, could be the Assembly Hall s you mentioned.


----------



## krela (Jan 16, 2018)

Great report and a nice video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks a lot man


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Jan 16, 2018)

Yeah, it was bizarre, it seemed all modern then all the walls switched to brick and it felt like I was in a castle..


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Jan 16, 2018)

Yeah it sucks, gotta explore them while they're in their prime.


----------



## LadyPandora (Jan 17, 2018)

Great report. Looks like an amazing place


----------



## jhluxton (Jan 17, 2018)

WOW! 

I worked here as a supply teacher at the start of my teaching career in the Spring Term of 1987! I must admit I just don't recognise that brick arch. When I was there all the children used a large room on the ground floor of the main house for assemblies and lunch which had quite a grand fireplace. So perhaps that hall was out of use by then? 

I am surprised the wooden shed buildings are still standing as I visited the school some time before it closed and I am sure the building moved when I leant on one of the walls. That would have been in the 1990s! 

When the school closed around 2004 some of the remaining permanent staff and children transferred to the school where I work. I understand part of the problem with redeveloping the site has been the listed building status.

Also when I was there, there was a strong belief amongst staff and pupils that the top floor attic area of the main house was not a comfortable place to be in a supernatural sort or sense. I never went up there though myself.


----------



## jhluxton (Jan 17, 2018)

Some further information having now watched the video as well as looking at the photos. 

The room identified as the staff room in the video was I think the Home Economics Room - or it was at least when I worked there. The staff room was located on the first floor in the house and was connected to the school kitchen by a "dumb waiter" food lift. 

The school office, headteacher's office and several class rooms were in the main building which retained the ornate wooden staircase. Some areas upstairs had been partitioned for fire safety reasons especially the upstairs landing area.


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Jan 17, 2018)

This is amazing! Thanks so much for sharing. Must suck to see it like it is now.. also sadly we couldn't get into the main building, but we may go back in the future


----------



## Rubex (Jan 18, 2018)

Nice looking place. Excellent pictures


----------



## Potter (Jan 18, 2018)

Superb! Fantastic video too. I love the Young Dracula connection. Also, I really like that bright pink chair.


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks a lot man!


----------



## Potter (Jan 20, 2018)

The place is mentioned here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Young_Dracula


----------



## ringley (May 16, 2018)

UrbandonedTeam said:


> After finishing our explore, we exited via the way we had come in. The building is going for sale currently and there is planning permission to remove the trees blocking the building from view as it is overgrown. The people around it obviously care about it and don't want to see it knocked down. So it sucks that it's in the state it's in.



Hi there
Just wondering if you know where the property is being sold? I'd love to have a look at the listing!
Thanks
ringley


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (May 16, 2018)

Sorry man I have no idea


----------

